# طلب يا ريت الكل يشارك



## eng-sari (22 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم عليى الجميع

في بالي فكرة حلووة وهي الاستفادة من اللي تخرجو واللي لسة بيدرسو
انهم يقومو بوضع لنا اسايسات كل مواد تخصص البترول
امثال الحفر والانتاج والخزانات
في حاجات بندرسها في الكلية بننساها وتيجي لما عند حد بيسالك بتقول لة مش فاكر بيقول لك هذة اسياسيات يا ريت يا شباب حد يعمل لنا اساسيات الخزنات اية اللي لازم اعرفة يعني عشان اكون مؤهل للمقابلة الشخصية

حتى بدون شرح عنواين فقط عشان ارجع لهم​


----------



## محايد (23 أغسطس 2010)

*التشجيع مفقود هنا*

الاحظ ان المشاركات ضعيفة والردود تختصر على بعض الرواد كذلك التهاني والتبريكات والشكر ...الخ
بجد لا الومك لانك تتوسل الرد على رسالتك ...
الاحظ ايضا -وآمل ان اكون مخطىء- ان بعض الأعضاء لا يتأخرون اذا كان الرد سالبا...:5:
---
عود على موضوعك
هل تريد معلومات عن الخزانات التي تكون مطابقة لمواصفات معهد الطاقة الأمريكي و ul 

المهم...رمضان كريم


----------



## eng-sari (25 أغسطس 2010)

هلا اخوووي 
والله اللي ابية اي معلومات واول مرة أعرف انة الخزنات لها مواصفات امريكية اللي اعرفة الزيت لة مواصفات من المعهد الامريكي

لكن كل ما في الامر نريد من اي واحد عندة معلومات عن الخزانات 
المعلومات اللي يجب على مهندس خزانات معرفتها كأساسيات


----------



## محايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا أخي كل شيء له مواصفات سواء كانت امريكية او غيرها ...حتى تأريض الخزان له مواصفات ايضا...:77:
كمهندس يجب ان تضع Tank Data Sheet توضح فيها مجموعة من parameters والمعطيات لتصنيع هذا الخزان.
service , material type and grade, capacity, dimensions, pressure (hi.lo) etc
على فكرة هناك الكثير من المعطيات التي يجب ان توضحها..اعطني بعض المعلومات ربما استطيع مساعدك...اما سؤالك فهو مثل من يقول اريد معلومات عن سيارة


----------



## eng-sari (26 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الغالي اشكرك بعنف على ردك واشكرك جداً على توضيحك فانا لم اكن اعرف تلك المواصفات لكن منكم نستفيد ونتعلم فانا ما زلت ادرس 

بخصوص المعلومات اقصد اخي انا عندما اتخرج واريد ان اشتغل مهندس خزانات ما هي المعلوومات اللي يجب عليا معرفتها خصوصاً ونحن في الجامعة ندرس لكي نمتحن وهذا واقع مزري له مشاكل كثيرة 
انا عايز منك مثلا تعطيني outline فقط تدلني علىها لكي تكون لدي معرفة استطيع من خلالها الحصول على وظيفة مهندس خزان خصوصاً تلك الاسئلة التي تسأل في الانترفيو

صحيح ق يكون السؤال عام لكن هناك اسياسيات لكل علم وانا اريد معرفة اهم المعلوومات لكي اقوم بتطوير نفسي ذاتيا والبحث عنها في الكتب 
فكما تعلم اخي الكتب تحتوي على المئات من الصفحات وعندما تريد قرأءة كتاب تحتاج الى شهر اضعف الايمان لكي تهضم ما بداخلة وتفهمة وقد تجد فية المهم بالنسبة لك كمهندس مبتدىء والغير مهم
فمثلا كتاب احمد طارق لو تعرفة ما هي اهم المواضيع التي يجب عليا معرفتها فية فهو يعتر مرجع للخزانات وبصفتي مهندس بكاليورس لا استطيع فهم كل ما فية

منتظرك يا غالي .......وشكل كلامي مش مفهووم بس اتمنى ان تفهم ما اقصدة


----------



## محايد (27 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أولا :-اهم 3 مواصفات لتصنيع وصيانة الخزانات "الصهاريج" العملاقة التي تتسع ل 1500 برميل واكثر من النفط هي :
API 650, API653, API620
هذه المواصفات تطبق على الخزانات المعدنية التي تكون "فوق سطح الأرض" وعلى نوعين فقط بحسب الضغط الذي تعمل به الخزانات او الصهاريج 
الضغط المنخفض ...low pressure
والضغط الجوي Atmospheric pressure 
ثانيا:- خزانت المياة المصنعة من البلاستيك المقوى بالالياف الزجاجية والتي غالبا ما تكون فوق سطح الأرض يجب ان تكون مطابقة لمواصفات لمنظمة اعمال المياه الأمريكية AWWA-D120
American Water Works Association 
وهي خاصة للخزانات التي تعمل بالضغط الجوي وبحرارة دون 85 درجة مئوية
بينما AWWAD100 فهي للخزانات المعدنية

ثالثا:- الصهاريج المعدنية لتخزين السوائل (غير الآكلة) القابلة للاشتعال (Non corrosive) flammable liquids 
يجب ان تكون مطابقة لمواصفات Underwriters Laboratories Inc. وتعرف اختصارا (UL142) وهذه المواصفات تركز على السلامة في المقام الاول.
هذه المواصفات حوالي 300 صفحة... :85:
هل تريد مثل هذه المعلومات المبسطة والعامة ؟​


----------



## eng-sari (27 أغسطس 2010)

هلا اخوووي والله لا استطيع ان اقدر تعبك على توصيل المعلومة لكن على ما يبدو لي انة حصل miss understand بيني وبينك انا اقصد بالخزانات هو الاتي Reservoir Engineering اقصد خزان النفط اللي تحت ما اقصد التاتكات اللي تخزن فيها لكن عمل يحسب لك اشكرك جدا على المعلوومات 

بس لو لقيت معلومات عن Reservoir Engineering


----------



## محايد (27 أغسطس 2010)

هذا يسأل عنه اهل الجيولوجيا
اعتقدت ان اسمها هندسة المكامن
http://www.alamaltraining.com/reservoir.htm


----------



## eng-sari (28 أغسطس 2010)

*عليك نووووور عايز الحاجات نفسها اللي في الرابط فين احصلهم 
*​


----------



## محايد (28 أغسطس 2010)

eng-sari قال:


> *عليك نووووور عايز الحاجات نفسها اللي في الرابط فين احصلهم
> *​



اقترح عليك مراسلة اصحاب الموقع المذكور
الموقع متخصص في الموضوع الذي تسأل عنه


----------



## eng-sari (29 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكرك بعنف اخي المحايد على التجاووب وسعدت بما قدمت لي


*


----------



## hseabc (9 يوليو 2011)

موقع يمكن للجميع لإستفادة منه https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------

